# Fermenting "Simply Lemonade" brand product



## Rifleman (Sep 29, 2018)

Has anyone had success fermenting the "Simply Lemonade" brand product into wine, Skeeter Pee, etc.?
It is currently on sale at the local Kroger store and does not appear to contain anything that might hinder the process.
I apologize if this has been discussed elsewhere, but I was not able to find if it was by searching.
Thanks


----------



## Arne (Sep 30, 2018)

You can probably use it. I wouldn't add any water to it, tho. It is not a concentrate so probably does not need any dilution. If it works good come on back and let everybody know. good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Rifleman (Oct 3, 2018)

It looks like the Simply Lemonade project is beginning successfully.
This photo is 16 hours after pitching the yeast.


----------

